# Matt Damon is Sexiest Man Alive?



## janwa09 (Nov 17, 2007)

Kudos to People Magazine for making Matt Damon the sexiest man alive.  I was surprised with their choice coz normally they go for the Brad Pitt or George Clooney look alikes.  

Now next time, they should make Christian Bale or Gerard Butler (the hottie from 300) their choices for sexiest!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 17, 2007)

He's cute, but wouldn't be my pick for sexiest man alive.


----------



## lalaxp (Nov 17, 2007)

Ew... hes Ugly. lol


----------



## komischkatze (Nov 17, 2007)

Matt Damon's a major miss IMO. But I'm with you on Christian Bale. Woo.


----------



## aeni (Nov 17, 2007)

I just need to say it: MAHT DAYMOHN!






That movie has forever branded that into my brain whenever I see him, or meet someone named Damon.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 17, 2007)

Matt Damon is a great actor and I can see the attraction woman have, I just don't have it. But hmmmmm I think Denzel is smokin right now!


----------



## msmack (Nov 17, 2007)

MAHT DAYMOHN!

I totally know what you are saying!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definatly not my pick for sexiest man alive.... I wonder if he was shocked as well?


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 17, 2007)

nooooo zac efron is!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooops did i just really say that!haha!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 17, 2007)

Never even thought Damon was attractive.  He is very ordinary and a bit dough faced.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 17, 2007)

I saw a segment on tv where they called his mouth one of the ugliest mouths in hollywood so he was definitely a weird choice for sexiest....but I'm glad they went 'unconventional' on this one. If you give me another Brad Pitt for sexiest I'll puke.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Matt Damon is a great actor and I can see the attraction woman have, I just don't have it. But hmmmmm I think Denzel is smokin right now!_

 
Another vote for Denzel!!!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Never even thought Damon was attractive.  He is very ordinary and a bit dough faced._

 
agreed


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2007)

Matt Damon looks like a carbon copy of an ex bf of mine, it's so weird. I don't think he's that sexy though. He's a good actor though, he got a lot of undeserved slack in Team America I think. Good Will Hunting, the Bourne Trilogy...great acting, imo.


----------



## XShear (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe he's not THE sexist, but I'd do him.


----------



## Tawanalee (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know about Sexiest, but he is a cutie IMO!!! I love his smile!


----------



## aeni (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Matt Damon looks like a carbon copy of an ex bf of mine, it's so weird. I don't think he's that sexy though. He's a good actor though, he got a lot of undeserved slack in Team America I think. Good Will Hunting, the Bourne Trilogy...great acting, imo._

 
He is a good actor.  But just for kicks I decided to wiki the movie.

"Matt Damon was also parodied to be mentally handicapped, only saying his name throughout the movie, similar to the character Timmy in South Park; although this was only due to the fact that the puppet's head came out looking abnormal."


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 17, 2007)

He's not bad looking but he definitely wouldn't be anywhere near my choice for sexiest man alive.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_He is a good actor. But just for kicks I decided to wiki the movie.

"Matt Damon was also parodied to be mentally handicapped, only saying his name throughout the movie, similar to the character Timmy in South Park; although this was only due to the fact that the puppet's head came out looking abnormal."_

 
 ^^


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Maybe he's not THE sexist, but I'd do him.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AAAAAAAAAAAAA-MEN!

However, he doesn't get my vote, especially not this year-especially with that horrible cover picture!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2007)

He does have talent and seems to have his head screwed on right (which can be rare with some celebs).  He seems to be genuine and you have to admit that his smile can be quite endearing.  

While I am not particularly attracted to him, I do think he is good looking.  I think he was a good choice.


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 18, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks Damon is a god?  lol

I am in love with him and I don't think anyone was more excited than me when I saw that on the cover!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 9, 2007)

I was watching the TV guide channel and there was a segment on "matt damon being the sexiest guy of the year" and they were talking about george clooney and brad pitt helping him get the sexiest man of the year award. they even had interviews with george clooney about it.. aparently they've been trying to get matt that award for a few years now.

I oono, i think he's pretty hot but his BFF ben affleck is HOTTT hes my number 1 sexiest man.. then matthew Macon. then prolly channing tatum


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

i like matt damon cause he seems really down to earth and normal and i really like how hes married to a non celebrity. But sexiest man alive? hes definitely hot but i dunno if i'd go that far..


----------

